# Champions League Final



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Haven't been this nervous for a sporting event since GGG vs Alvarez. So I'm starting this thread for moral support.

YNWA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 133038
> 
> 
> Haven't been this nervous for a sporting event since GGG vs Alvarez. So I'm starting this thread for moral support.
> ...



Same here bud. Gonna watch the game alone at home and in the dark

YNWA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

Same here... Usually the guys get together to watch the UCL but this one I need to handle on my own. YNWA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

@Amir @OnePowerfulCorsa we are in the same boat, also gonna watch it by myself, beer and maybe some anti anxiety medication.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (25/5/18)

I can't watch the game..not because I am nervous but everytime I watch a Liverpool game, it always is a losing game! I will wait for when the results are out!


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> I can't watch the game..not because I am nervous but everytime I watch a Liverpool game, it always is a losing game! I will wait for when the results are out!


Please do that, I think the rest will agree. Your sacrifice does not go unnoticed and we salute you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Please do that, I think the rest will agree. Your sacrifice does not go unnoticed and we salute you.


Hahahahaha..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (25/5/18)

What time does the game start? So i can keep myself busy for the next two hours and then check the results! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> What time does the game start? So i can keep myself busy for the next two hours and then check the results!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



23:45 for all intents and purposes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (25/5/18)

Amir said:


> 23:45 for all intents and purposes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right..i should be on LoL at that time..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (25/5/18)

Not one Madrid supporter here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Not one Madrid supporter here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not yet... they’ll wait till Madrid win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Amir said:


> Not yet... they’ll wait till Madrid win
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're afraid of walking alone...
Is it wrong to wish that a heavy vomit enticing sickness overcomes Renaldo out of the blue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> They're afraid of walking alone...
> Is it wrong to wish that a heavy vomit enticing sickness overcomes Renaldo out of the blue?



Who am I to judge haha I’m a scouser and I’ll take any advantage I can get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Amir said:


> Who am I to judge haha I’m a scouser and I’ll take any advantage I can get
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't have said it better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> They're afraid of walking alone...
> Is it wrong to wish that a heavy vomit enticing sickness overcomes Renaldo out of the blue?



Im no fan of Renaldo, his a pompous ass but the rest of the team is not to bad. 

Ok not let me set the FIRE, I’m not a Liverpool supporter, i hope one day Man City buys Salah thou as he would make history with the support and i hope they donates some money to redo Firminos teeth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Im no fan of Renaldo, his a pompous ass but the rest of the team is not to bad.
> 
> Ok not let me set the FIRE, I’m not a Liverpool supporter, i hope one day Man City buys Salah thou as he would make history with the support and i hope they donates some money to redo Firminos teeth
> 
> ...


Like city needs more money in their squad? I give it to Pep, he is probably 1 of the top 3 coaches in the world, but if you spend only 10m less on your squad than USA spent on Military defense for the same period....well let me leave it there. Salah will go to Spanish league, no where else.
I actually quite like Renaldo, (in the sense that between the 2 I think he's the better 1)
Lol, those teeth are brighter than my future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (25/5/18)

Enjoy your sports ball guys. Hope your team scores lots of wickets and wins plenty of tries!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jm10 (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Like city needs more money in their squad? I give it to Pep, he is probably 1 of the top 3 coaches in the world, but if you spend only 10m less on your squad than USA spent on Military defense for the same period....well let me leave it there. Salah will go to Spanish league, no where else.
> I actually quite like Renaldo, (in the sense that between the 2 I think he's the better 1)
> Lol, those teeth are brighter than my future.



Geez with the money thats thrown around i bet the water boy has a better life then me.

I agree on Pep, less drama and more football. 

For me Renaldo is a fantastic player but i bet behind the scenes its all gone to his head and that shows his selfish nature on the field, no one seems to see it but me cause his very hyped with love from all sides. 

Madrid has the forwards to press on the first half so if they dominate then its their game after second half, 

But this is football so you never know whose day it will be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (25/5/18)

craigb said:


> Enjoy your sports ball guys. Hope your team scores lots of wickets and wins plenty of tries!



@craigb you are the type of guy i would have so much of laughs with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb (25/5/18)

jm10 said:


> @craigb you are the type of guy i would have so much of laughs *at*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FTFY


----------



## jm10 (25/5/18)

craigb said:


> FTFY



At...with, who can tell after one to many drinks , look the only scoring i really worry about is with the wife so I’m always a campion or so she says


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Im no fan of Renaldo, his a pompous ass but the rest of the team is not to bad.
> 
> Ok not let me set the FIRE, I’m not a Liverpool supporter, i hope one day Man City buys Salah thou as he would make history with the support and i hope they donates some money to redo Firminos teeth
> 
> ...



Firmino got the best teeth in the EPL lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

craigb said:


> Enjoy your sports ball guys. Hope your team scores lots of wickets and wins plenty of tries!



Aw thanx @craigb... although you really didn’t have to climb out from under that rock for all that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (25/5/18)

Amir said:


> Aw thanx @craigb... although you really didn’t have to climb out from under that rock for all that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh, it helped keep me occupied while waiting for the next match in the work Superbru pool. Regretting going for Sharks now


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

craigb said:


> Eh, it helped keep me occupied while waiting for the next match in the work Superbru pool. Regretting going for Sharks now



Good luck with that. May your team score many hoops and bowl all the opponents out at a hole in one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Geez with the money thats thrown around i bet the water boy has a better life then me.
> 
> I agree on Pep, less drama and more football.
> 
> ...


Forwards I kinda rate us almost 1 to 1. But defense...don't know what Lovren has to do to get benched or shipped back to Siberia!

I agree with your views on Renaldo, but then again...football players are all pricks. Yes we love the game and the talent, but personally all of them are @$#%!. (Please note that this does not include Steven Gerrard)


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Ian Rush be with us.
Strengths guys, time to open the beer.

YNWA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (26/5/18)

YNWA! I Hope to hear the good news tomorrow morning!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Ok so my son is asleep, wife is playing candy crush and I got the tv all to myself. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Ok so my son is asleep, wife is playing candy crush and I got the tv all to myself.
> View attachment 133203
> 
> 
> ...


I feel physically Ill


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I feel physically Ill


Likewise. Sweaty palms, butterflies in the tummy. Feels like the first time I met my father in law. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Likewise. Sweaty palms, butterflies in the tummy. Feels like the first time I met my father in law.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


More beer needed. Also, this help, listen to it IMMEDIATELY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I feel physically Ill



@Stryn777 I’m about four whiskeys down sooooooo.... ah i love EVERYBODY . 

Also dont stress mate, just remember you’ll made it to finals for a reason!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> @Stryn777 I’m about four whiskeys down sooooooo.... ah i love EVERYBODY .
> 
> Also dont stress mate, just remember you’ll made it to finals for a reason!!
> 
> ...


Thanks @jm10 I'm just terribly worried about what might happen after the game...if you know anyone that lives close or in Westonaria, now would be a good time to give them a call and for their own safety rather stay indoors tonight. Gonna stary a firm!!


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Thanks @jm10 I'm just terribly worried about what might happen after the game...if you know anyone that lives close or in Westonaria, now would be a good time to give them a call and for their own safety rather stay indoors tonight. Gonna stary a firm!!



@Steyn777 , really? Like green street hooligans didn’t know this happened in SA except for local football supporters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> @Steyn777 , really? Like green street hooligans didn’t know this happened in SA except for local football supporters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also think this might be the 1st SA one @jm10 very small still, just me. Lol.

You should watch a YouTube vid about the Liverpool fan club in Jburg. Epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Dilly Dilly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

View attachment 133205

Dilly Dilly


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

And here we go.


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Don't want to speak to soon, but it appears that the team I hoped woulf show up tonight is actually the team that got off the bus.


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Don't want to speak to soon, but it appears that the team I hoped woulf show up tonight is actually the team that got off the bus.



Massive blow, Salahs shoulder is concerning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Massive blow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am literally very close to tears


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Massive blow, Salahs shoulder is concerning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should've started drinking a LOT earlier!! 
Everything changes now. This has now become 100% Klop vs Zidan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Wow is all i can say, first half was a blood bath, they are playing all out and you can see everyone on the fields wants it except Rinaldo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Wow is all i can say, first half was a blood bath, they are playing all out and you can see everyone on the fields wants it except Rinaldo
> I hope he is not just pacing himself...
> 
> But intense intense intense
> ...


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Madrid has the forwards to press on the first half so if they dominate then its their game after second half,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Steyn777 let see if my prediction of the second half pays of, Madrid needs to push on second half to secure the game, Moral is down in the liverpool change room right now so they need one hell of a speech to get their heads back in the game 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

And i cannot believe it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

My f! $@_÷/#% word!!! No...no, I'm out. ! $@%÷/@%÷/#^#_#/#


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> My f! $@_÷/#% word!!! No...no, I'm out. ! $@%÷/@%÷/#^#_#/#



Sorry Dude i really feel for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Youll are back god f&@&n dam the defense, Madrid are playing like bloody amateurs , sub Renaldo already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

I just dropped my phone, scared all the neighbours and I'm pretty sure Mapogo is on the way...wooooooo


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

And Enter Gareth bloody Bale


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> And Enter Gareth bloody Bale



Yaaaaaaay he will make the game changer we need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Yaaaaaaay he will make the game changer we need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Omggggg hahaha i called it, thank you Spurs for giving us Bale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Omggggg hahaha i called it, thank you Spurs for giving us Bale
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn I hate him, so so much...but he is brilliant


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Damn I hate him, so so much...but he is brilliant



He really is, most of Spurs players have been trained well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Come on, sub Rinaldo already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Time to change juice...frosties not strong enough for this game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

What a bloody rocket, Best goal of a final ever, Bale you master you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Well, well done to you guys. Thank Goodness this is not something that happens regularly to Liverpool, my heart just won't make it. No one can blame anyone for the last 2 goals scored, only maybe De Gea would've come close to stopping them, no one else on the planet.


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Well, well done to you guys. Thank Goodness this is not something that happens regularly to Liverpool, my heart just won't make it. No one can blame anyone for the last 2 goals scored, only maybe De Gea would've come close to stopping them, no one else on the planet.



Liverpool played a hell of a game, they were all over Madrid, it was Bales day and thats what changed everything. 


 Im so flipping happy, i dont even dance but here we go!!!!!!! Thank you Bale you are a master!!!! You made my year well done boys

Guess I’m still the only Madrid supporter here so ill dance with myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Liverpool played a hell of a game, they were all over Madrid, it was Bales day and thats what changed everything.
> 
> 
> Im so flipping happy, i dont even dance but here we go!!!!!!! Thank you Bale you are a master!!!! You made my year well done boys
> ...



1st time Ive had the chance to watch a game of this magnitude. What a roller coaster.
Congrats @jm10, to win is great, but to win with 2 of the better goals I've seen before is just that little more special.


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> 1st time Ive had the chance to watch a game of this magnitude. What a roller coaster.
> Congrats @jm10, to win is great, but to win with 2 of the better goals I've seen before is just that little more special.



@Steyn777 Roller coaster of note, I’m just a supporter so all congrats go to the team, well i give all credit to Bale. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/5/18)

I'm not a Liverpool supporter but I wanted them to win.
Ramos is a dirty bastard of a player and he tried to put one on Salah and got lucky that he hurt him.Without Salah Liverpool lacked ideas.
As for the Liverpool goalkeeper,he's a joke,two really bad errors.


----------



## Steyn777 (27/5/18)

Genosmate said:


> I'm not a Liverpool supporter but I wanted them to win.
> Ramos is a dirty bastard of a player and he tried to put one on Salah and got lucky that he hurt him.Without Salah Liverpool lacked ideas.
> As for the Liverpool goalkeeper,he's a joke,two really bad errors.


Absolutely agree with you. Carius is responsible for 2 of the 3 goals.
Klop should've had a contingency plan last night. So far the only news I got regarding the injury is that it's unlikely that Salah will be able to play in the World Cup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (27/5/18)

Genosmate said:


> I'm not a Liverpool supporter but I wanted them to win.
> Ramos is a dirty bastard of a player and he tried to put one on Salah and got lucky that he hurt him.Without Salah Liverpool lacked ideas.
> As for the Liverpool goalkeeper,he's a joke,two really bad errors.



Its the nature of the game, they all play dirty and hard and act like hooligans, we see what we want to see, Salah was pulled and Ramos over did it, Ramos thinks he alone won the cup last night but really he didn’t contribute much to it.

I really enjoyed Liverpools game last night but Loris should have been Fired on the spot last night because when you suppose to be one of the best and with the salary they get and facilities and training then there is no excuse for the amateur mistakes made.

Hey at the end of the day, Madrid winning made me feel good for 20 minutes and then my life goes on, But i hope City gets Bale, he deserves a coach that will take car of him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

